
AT&T May Start Negotiating with Apple to Prevent Skype Calls over iPhone - jamesjyu
http://www.betanews.com/article/Should-ATT-be-obliged-to-enable-Skype-for-the-iPhone/1239030900
======
kennyroo
Only AT&T would do something this stupid.

Someone needs to remind AT&T that the iPhone is a computer with phone service,
not a phone with Internet service.

------
quoderat
Things like this go hand-in-hand with Time Warner's bandwidth capping, etc.

